# Inspired



## Dieseldoc (Mar 28, 2021)

First closed end fountain pen.  Olive wood, OAL 6 inches, cap 21/2- body 3 1/2


----------



## mark james (Mar 28, 2021)

Very nice Charlie!


----------



## Jim Campbell (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice work Charlie. Interesting grain for Olive wood. I like the proportions of the cap to the body.


----------



## magpens (Mar 28, 2021)

@Dieseldoc . . . Nice work, Charlie !!!

I really like how you have minimized the length of the threads.

What threads did you use for cap-to-body ? .


----------



## Dieseldoc (Mar 28, 2021)

magpens said:


> @Dieseldoc . . . Nice work, Charlie !!!
> 
> I really like how you have minimized the length of the threads.
> 
> What threads did you use for cap-to-body ? .


12-8 tripple


----------



## magpens (Mar 28, 2021)

@Dieseldoc . . . Thank you, Charlie !! . 

Copying is the highest form of a compliment ... right ?

I think I just might do that !!  . Or, I might make it a roller ball .

But I'll try to put a clip on mine ( to satisfy the critics !! ) so it won't be an identical copy.

Or I might just do a roll-stop ..... consisting of .... you guessed it .... the "stone" out of an olive !!!

Don't hold your breath, though ..... I don't work fast !!


----------



## bsshog40 (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice work Charlie!


----------



## Warren White (Mar 28, 2021)

Very nice, as always, and unique.  Great work my friend.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Mar 28, 2021)

magpens said:


> @Dieseldoc . . . Thank you, Charlie !! .
> 
> Copying is the highest form of a compliment ... right ?
> 
> ...


Mal:

Make sure you stabilize the stone from the olive first.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TDahl (Mar 29, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlie

love the domed ends on that and  flush finish when closed.


----------



## Bryguy (Mar 29, 2021)

Very nice. That is a beautiful piece of wood. What finish, if any, did you use?


----------



## Dieseldoc (Mar 29, 2021)

Bryguy said:


> Very nice. That is a beautiful piece of wood. What finish, if any, did you use?


Tung oil. 6 coats, cure between coats 48 hours. Buffed out with Martin polish.


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 29, 2021)

Tung oil?? I must admit I love it but have gone over to danish for bowls due t9 the faster curing time. I found, although probably due to temperatures over here, I needed 3 to 4 days to properly harden off. Does give a lovely finish though.


----------

